# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Nordarn kingdom

## Simkin

Hi, I will redo a very awfull regional map that I,m using for my actual campaign. 

So I started with the locations that I will putin the map.

### Latest WIP ###


See u

----------


## Simkin

Hi, Today I finished the regional map of Nordarn Kingdom. I will left it in B/W and with a few details. That's because I will add the icons of the known places that I prepared and I will continue to do so while my players discover something new. 

so... I did others elements to add to the map and here are the pics:

### Latest WIP ###


Now the problem is to digitalize my map that is bigger than A4 and I have only a A4 scan (here I  still am in lockdown, so no copyshop open). 
I will try to do 2 scans and merge them manually in GIMP. 

Bye

----------


## Arimel

Looks good so far! I really like the towns that you have (top right of the first post and the bottom two of the second post). 
For the regional map there are a couple of things I am uncertain of, like along the top middle edge of the map right above the mountains (it kind of looks like a lot of balloons  :Very Happy: ). Color will probably help with that (if it will be colored) or a key. Beyond that little confusing though it looks good. I sympathize with the A4 problem though. I had a couple of A3 maps I needed to use my ipad to scan and the quality was not the same as with a real scanner...

----------


## Simkin

Thank you Arimel. The "baloons" where a try to do swamps in a new way... FAILED!
Now I'm a little bit frustrated, because when I put the little icons in the big maps I lose all the details and is impossible to even imagine what is in the litlle pictures. 
So I go for a different solution: bigger map on a 54x36 cm paper ... and details directly painted in. Is the second time that I try to paint details as icons, but when I reduce them, inevitably they lose drastically quality. 
Well, at least all is experience.

----------


## Arimel

I have several maps that have had similar results. I can remember one in particular that I showed to someone and he thought it looked a lot like a drawing of a leaf... yah. 
As for the picture icon problem, another alternative could be to simply have a small frame that enlarges that area of the map. As I again can't explain what I am thinking, there are several example maps that do this well. Misty Bee has several 1. 2. maps and another by AP.. Might not be the effect you are going for though.

----------


## Simkin

> I have several maps that have had similar results. I can remember one in particular that I showed to someone and he thought it looked a lot like a drawing of a leaf... yah. 
> As for the picture icon problem, another alternative could be to simply have a small frame that enlarges that area of the map. As I again can't explain what I am thinking, there are several example maps that do this well. Misty Bee has several 1. 2. maps and another by AP.. Might not be the effect you are going for though.


Well, the idea of the icons was exactly to have an effect like that maps (not so beautiful btw). I restart and that is the actual progress. Next week hopefully it wiil be the last of lockdown, so then I can go to scan the map ... anyway, I have still a lot of work to do, so no rush.

### Latest WIP ###


See you

----------


## Simkin

I almost finished the ink, now I only have to wait to scan and do the finals touches. 
I've separated the map in two, because is to big for only one foto. 
Critics and observation always welcome.

### Latest WIP ###


See u

----------


## Simkin

Hi I've been working on the first version of my regional map (because I have a second version, but who knows when I could finish it!)

The map is almost finish, I have to add some names and see if I can change the position of some elements. 

### Latest WIP ###


any suggestion is welcome.

----------


## Simkin

So.... this is the final version of my colored regional map... but as I already said, I did another version, in A2, only with colored ink for the lines. I will start the digital work on that one.. now that I find how to insert my icons without loosing the quality of the inserted images. 

This version was made on a canson paper for watercolor, inked with stadler pens and colored with watercolor pencils. Digitally I put togheter all the pieces and did the lettering. 

hope you enjoy

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## wminish

Hey Simkin, this is looking really good. I really like the way you've done your location markers and the coat of arms in the bottom right corner is really well done also.

----------

